# Logic Pro X: Bouncing Reverb Channels



## Tobias A. Ratka (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

a client wants 100% wet signal stems (basically only the reverb) for mixing. I've been trying to bounce the bus-channels only for the last hours, but couldn't figure out how.

A befriended musician of mine told me that Logic does not have a feature where you can bounce bus channels. I am still hoping that he's not right and that there's a way? 


Hopefully someone has an answer.


----------



## Begfred (Aug 9, 2019)

Put the Aux in the track area (ctrl-t)
Create a blank midi region on the aux track
Export region or track


----------



## saemisc (Aug 9, 2019)

It works as long as you have whatever reverb bus/aux channel selected, then File--> Export --> *#* Tracks as Audio Files (where # is how many tracks you have selected). So Piano track sending via bus/aux to Bus 1 Hall Verb, have the Piano track and the Bus 1 Hall Verb track selected, then File-Export-2 Tracks as Audio Files.


----------



## saemisc (Aug 9, 2019)

What I said would of course only apply if each track has its own reverb. If you're sending drums, guitars and keys to the same Room Verb on Aux 2 (for example), you won't be able to have the individual tracks' Room Verbs separated in one single bounce/export. In that instance you could export the Room Verb Aux 2 as its own audio file, but it would contain the sum total of whatever tracks are being sent to it. 

If you wanted each instrument to have its own reverbs as separate audio files in the bounce/export, you'd need to have separate reverb instances for each instrument and export accordingly.


----------



## JamieLang (Aug 9, 2019)

Solo the FX you want to render a Stem of....bounce the project with it solo'd. 

Better solution to give them a "wet stem"? Solo ALL the FX auxes...bounce the project--they get a stereo file of all the digital effects.


----------

